# Recent Bottles Cleaned up (Ireland)



## ronayne88 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi all,

 I'm not sure if I am posting in the right section - I know a lot about my bottles and want to show them to you but also have a few minor questions about some. 

 My first bottle was found lying on top of an old stone boundary wall in an overgrown part of the woods I dig in. It is an old Guinness bottle and can be reliably dated to between 1922 - 1937 as indicated by the SE symbol. This stands for SaorstÃ¡t Ã‰ireann or Irish Free State which was in place between 1922â€“1937. A nice bottle. It also has the a name (Coleman & Sons Ltd) as well as the current name of my hometown (Cobh). The town was named Queenstown between 1849 commemorating a visit from Queen Victoria. It was renamed Cobh in 1922 with the formation of the Irish Free State. Not too old but it has some history and I like it.







 Next is a nice little ink bottle






 Next is a nice poison bottle. It has what I think you call an aplied lip (?) What exactly were these used for and what date would people think it came from?






 Next up is a mineral bottle which says Cade's & Sons, Cork. The cool symbol in the centre is an F and a C and stands for first class. The lip has a mold seam but the bottle has a green tint so I reckon it must be from around 1930?






 Next is another larger Cade's mineral bottle but this is clearly much older. It has an applied lip, has a green tint and has a cruder appearance with bubbles in the glass. PArt of the cork was still inside. 






 Next is a really crude looking bottle. The thickness of the glass is uneven and it has many large bubbles and also had a green tint. It appears that it would have taken a glass stopper. This reads "Essence Coffee & Chicory", "Newsom & Sons Ltd", "Cork". The bottom has a very weird finish - what is this called? Any ideas of a rough date on this one?


















 This final bottle is what I suppose you could call a heart-breaker. This is the coolest bottle I have ever seen. It has a four piece mold with huge embossing. It says O'Rielly & Sons Ltd Queenstown. They were bakers and beer/mineral suppliers in Queenstown (now called Cobh). I have recently found out (via my grandmother) that both my great grandfather & great great grandfather worked high up at this business. Maybe they sold this bottle... It is very crude with lots of bubbles, the bottom just has a rough R on it. Queenstown was the name of the town between 1849 & 1922. This bottle is surely 1800s? What date might it be from? Pity about the lip!!! PS What is the "Patent" on the bottle for?














 Well, I hope ye like the bottles and hope ye can provide me with some extra info. 

 Thanks again,

 Cheers,

 SeÃ¡n


----------



## rockbot (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome! quite a variety of bottles. I like the "essence coffee & chicory" It has a nice applied top. Around here we see applied top bottles dating before 1890, although "LTD" usually shows up after 1900. I would be interested to see what others think.

 Thanks for sharing.

 Rocky


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 2, 2011)

That's neat.  I enjoyed your post.  Slainte! 

 P.S.  I like that blue poison a lot and the black bottle on your last post.


----------

